# Long Term laxative use



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

Which kinds of laxatives are safe for long term use and are they effective? I have had a major problem with C for about 5 months now. It seems that I can't do anything without some sort of laxative. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

Nicjee,I am the same way. I have taken laxatives off and on for so many years, I think my bowels have forgotten how to work on their own. I used to take Correctols like they were candy, but since they changed the ingredients by removing the phenothalene, the don't work for me anymore. Ex-lax is my laxative of choice these days. I know it's not good to use laxatives all the time, but what is the alternative? Not going at all? Being full of s**t can't be good either. I am anxious waiting for the new prescription drug, Zelmac, to get approved by the FDA. I guess I am hoping this is going to be my "cure". What laxatives do you use, and how often? There is a prescription laxative, called Miralax, which is suppose to be safe to use on a long term basis, but I don't know how effective it is. You can go to their web site and read about it: www.miralax.com ------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

I have been using laxatives for most of my life on and off but, since stopping the nicotine (smoking) 18 months ago I use a laxative nearly every day. I have had lactulose and laxyberyl which do not work, neither does exlax or movicol. When I first started using glycerine suppositories they worked within 5 minutes, now they take about 20 mins so I suppose I will have to try something else soon. It is all very well my GI doc saying I don't need to empty my bowels everyday but, believe me, I know when I need to dump a load of waste, especially after increasing the fibre and water and taking fibre supplements that we are told to take. I find that no matter how much fibre and water I take, I still need help to open the gates. I am sure many on this BB and FOS will agree!I too await Zelmec with bated breath and just hope it will be available in the UK just as quickly.------------------SD


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2000)

I have been using glycerin suppositories but am finding that they are becoming ineffective, as are the fleet enemas. Lactulose does nothing, nor does ex-lax or mineral oil. The only thing that is working right now is Correctol, but I know that it too will soon stop working. What then?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

Try magnesium or aloe juice. Aloe comes in capsule but you can't take them every day. Any laxative you take every day becomes ineffective. Believe me, I know from experience. I'm using Miralax. It works better than lactulose, but I find it works better when I take an aloe capsule too. But you can't do that every day.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

I am only 18 and have been using milk of magnesia daily for three years. It works most of the time, but on days it doesn't (like FOS) I feel bloated as if going would help. If you drink LOTS of water (I drink 12 glasses a day), and don't have kidney problems, it should be safe to take everyday.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Have any of you tried antispasmotics?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

Hi. I am just like you... your story is my story... correctol, enamas, suppositories. Okay, here is something for you! It is called Perdium and it has a blue label on it.It is fiber in the form of little coated gruanuals. you put a teaspoon on your toungue and swallow it down with a glass of water. It has less than 1% senna laxtivie in it and my doc recommended it to me. I go every morning now for the last 3 weeks and feel GREAT! My stool is normal and I when i poop i actually feel relieved like it all came out. I love it. You have to get the one with the blue label on it. You find it next to the Fibercon and other laxitives.Rubi


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I would have to say that generally, laxitives are not safe but stool softeners are. Colace is a good one for long term safe use. Prodieum is a natural fibre supplement like Metamucil but you need to really increase your water intake and some people just can't tolerate fibre. There are a lot of other natural type of remedies out there like triphala but you need to research them all to pick and choose what would be best for you.


----------

